# Houston Rockets at Denver Nuggets (8:30 WST, ESPN)



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Denver lost to San Antonio 92-83 on Wednesday, and has lost six of its last seven.
> 
> Allen Iverson snapped out of his shooting funk, scoring 33 points on 15-of-25 shots, thanks to the return of J.R. Smith.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070112/HOUDEN/preview.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is gonna be rough. They just lost 20 points. Even with Smith back, they'll have to play good defense to beat the Rockets, and I don't know if that will happen.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm lovin' Karl pouting about not being allowed to make bad decisions for the front office. Ignore him Stan! Also, this one's gonna be on TNT for anyone who doesn't already know. Feel free to drop by and chat it up, I'll be posting throughout the game.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ESPN, not TNT


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man iverson off to an awesome start, 9 points already, defensive 3-seconds tech on mutombo,, timeout houston 6:01 left 9-7


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3 tech fouls,,i believe that mutumbo should be ejected,, is that right?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

umm actually no he isnt,, must've been 2, 3-second defensive tech fouls


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

"I'll take Phoenix's defense over Houston's."
-Bill Walton, and yes that is a direct, word for word quote. At what point does the NBA start drug testing announcers?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

59-54, about 3:30 left in the 3rd. Steve Blake looks pretty good, and for as stupid as he is on offense, Diawara's actually a pretty smart defender. He's playing TMac great tonight. Mutombo looks like a 25 year old out there.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Marcus just grabbed his 20th board. 2:40 left in the 3rd.


----------



## LostinHollywood (Apr 27, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> "I'll take Phoenix's defense over Houston's."
> -Bill Walton, and yes that is a direct, word for word quote. At what point does the NBA start drug testing announcers?


Comments like these have became a regular occurrence for Bill Walton.


Close game so far, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The fact that he can still keep outdoing himself night after night is what amazes me. One blocked shot and you're Bill Russell, one no look pass and you're Magic Johnson.

And guys, Steve Blake is giong to be getting some minutes in Denver, get used to it.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I swear to god Mutombo gets a year younger every time he blocks a shot. Blake's looking like a steal, 13 on the half now, and he's pushing the tempo as well as anyone. Nothing fancy, just getting the ball up the court and distributing it to whoever is open. Defensively he doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow whos doubting Blake right now. **** that was beautiful.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Tied at 86, 1:01 left. Blake hits a trailing Iverson o nthe break for the wide open 3. That's 13 points, 6 assists, and no turnovers for Blake in 28 minutes. I almost can't describe how surprised/happy I am with this kid. Great decision making from the moment he stepped on the court.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

AI not taking that shot is a crime


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

We continue to leave Battier wide open, and he continues to nail 3's. 89-86, 2.6 left, Houston ball, after Yak bricks a trey. My question is why wasn't Karl screaming for a timeout after the missed shot?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Game over. Houston's up 4 with 2.6 left.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

All for not though. Damn. CAmby AI and Blake all looked very good. The rest of the team...well not so much.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

HB said:


> AI not taking that shot is a crime


In transition, 1st game with the team at all and no timeout called. Can't fault Blake on that one at all.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

why would we let diawara shoot when he was like 3-11,, and we had the new guy blake who was like 3-5, and iverson was 1-2,,, unfortunately we arent in the playoff positions,, hopefully we can win the next few games, get back up infront of minny


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

melo4life said:


> why would we let diawara shoot when he was like 3-11,, and we had the new guy blake who was like 3-5, and iverson was 1-2,,, unfortunately we arent in the playoff positions,, hopefully we can win the next few games, get back up infront of minny


Blake got Yak a good look out of a play that was broken before the possession even began. He looked at Karl after on the way up the court to see if he wanted a timeout, and George told him to run with it. AI still should've gotten the shot, but you gotta cut him some slack, he was a huge part of why we were in this game.

And even if the season ended today, we'd still be the 8 seed. Making the playoffs is kind of a foregone conclusion at this point.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad luck good game though was ready to give up there when you guys went on a role.....

Thank god for Battier.

Ashamed to say I didnt like the trade to start off with.

But Iv changed my mind Battier has been amazing for us.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Even though it was a loss, I enjoyed this game. Blake proved me wrong and did pretty good. Diawara is awful, but we all know that. 


Camby was awesome on the boards, almost half the teams rebounds. Loved watching him on the defensive end.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You guys hate on Diawara too much, he's going to stay in the league for a while. No offensive game, but his defense is spot on, and he's a rookie. If he can develop a jump shot, we're looking at the next Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> You guys hate on Diawara too much, he's going to stay in the league for a while. No offensive game, but his defense is spot on, and he's a rookie. If he can develop a jump shot, we're looking at the next Bruce Bowen.


Apart from his shot, he needs to work on the passing and handles


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Husstla said:


> Apart from his shot, he needs to work on the passing and handles


I did just say he doesn't have a good offensive game.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Karl insisted on staying in a zone that wasn't working and that's why we lost - of course, aside of Diawara.


----------

